# Canada Animal Planet show Baden, Tier-1k9 in USA?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

0000000000000


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Video was interesting...I would watch it...never know what one might learn. Little over the top with the bin laden thing but no biggie


----------

